# Can anyone help?



## MichaelKeen1 (Jul 4, 2010)

I purchased the dankung black scorpion slingshot and while waiting for it to be delivered I realised that it looks like its designed only for tubes.
I feel much more comfortable using flatbands but am unsure how to attach them.
Has anyone done this if so could you post a vid/some pics to show how its done.
Thanks.
Mk.

P.s This is the slingshot if it helps.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

thinner bands ? maby slide part through the hholle and tye them tightly over the claws hole it helps


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Michael,

Attaching flat bands to that model is going to be difficult. The Cougar (Dankung) Model, which was designed by Joerg Sprave, is designed to utilize both tube, and flat bands.


----------



## MichaelKeen1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jim Harris said:


> Michael,
> 
> Attaching flat bands to that model is going to be difficult. The Cougar (Dankung) Model, which was designed by Joerg Sprave, is designed to utilize both tube, and flat bands.


Yeah I only noticed that after I had placed my order lol.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

looks fairlyeasy to me 
flat bands just slide one peice in and one in the claw


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Stick with tubes on that one, you wont be happy if you stick bands on it, it's just not designed for them


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Why not stick it in the classifieds and buy a flatband shooter?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, you can attach flatbands to this frame, even though it is much less than ideal for that task.

Roll the flatbands up, push the roll through the hole, then kink and tie around one of the sides. Will work fine, but the optics...

That setup will be like making love to a very fat woman... feels great, just you don't wanna look at it!

(Sorry for this totally un-PC joke, couldn't help it).


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

JoergS said:


> That setup will be like making love to a very fat woman... feels great, just you don't wanna look at it! .


100/100 true









if you dontt mind modifing the original shape you can mill flat the claws, then attaching band over the hole would be easier and you could still fitt tubes pretty confortable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

you can buy my forks for both flatband and tube attachment if you have the intersts.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

the new hunter bands will fit that with no problems at all no knots no tying no problems.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here you go i use bands on mine it not the same as your but dare say it will sit better on yours, any bands fit them, jeff


----------



## MichaelKeen1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok thanks alot guys I already have tubes and will buy some of the new flatbands fish is talking about and decide then.
Thanks Again.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea, Shot. And it does look like it'd work even better on the OP's model.

Btw, yep! I'm still alive and kicking, just been really busy recently.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Thanks shot in the foot. that picture makes it clear on how to tie flatbands to those types of slingshots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Get the Cougar its made for Flats.


----------

